# Zimmermann VS. Brembo



## andyztoy (Jan 22, 2006)

well they are going on my mk2 with full mk3 brake set up 22mm master rear disc 10.1 fronts yadadyda 

i have purchased Hawk hps pads all around 
and was going to go with the the brembo blanks as i did with my mk3 2 years ago but i have been told that brembo is now made in Mexico while zimmermann is made in Germany still 
my supplier has both, and same price 
so do i stick with brembo or cus they are now made in mexico give the zimmermann a try 

tia
the calipers and carriers awaiting installment


----------



## scottgti (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Zimmermann VS. Brembo (andyztoy)*

Just checked my brembo box for my e30 rotor and it doesn't state where it was made. I hope they are not made in Mexico. It does say that it is TUV approved. All of the verbiage on the box is in 4 languages, Italian is first in all the different spots on the box- label and directions to r+r rotors. I've had zimmermans before and only daily drive my cars (no autocross) really hard, never had a problem. My friend's Audi TT quattro zimmermans were cross-drilled. They shipped him 2 rights twice, instead of 1 left and 1 right. Not a problem with plain rotors. Good luck.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Zimmermann VS. Brembo (andyztoy)*

FYI: Only because parts are made in Mexico and not "germany" or "italy" does not make them any less of a part (case by case).
A company like brembo will have strict specs that the italy plant will match the same as the mexico plant...., parts have no difference....
Why make parts in mexico: closer localization, cheaper laber, but the largest effect, cheaper factory/foundary.
I know that specifically that their calipers are still made in Italy, I have never heard of any other factory outside of Russo italy (i think ?)


----------



## scottgti (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Zimmermann VS. Brembo (andyztoy)*

No disrespect to Mexico, sorry. What I meant was, I hope they weren't made in Mexico because that wasn't how they were advertised. I checked the paperwork and they were advertised as made in Italy.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Zimmermann VS. Brembo (scottgti)*

It's ok, I'm not mexican


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Zimmermann VS. Brembo (GTijoejoe)*

I recently installed Zimmermanns with Hawk HPS pads. I have aftermarket spoke wheels. The center of the rotors rust so badly, it leaves a rust trail on my wheels on rainy days. They are stamped "Germany".


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Zimmermann VS. Brembo (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_FYI: Only because parts are made in Mexico and not "germany" or "italy" does not make them any less of a part (case by case).
A company like brembo will have strict specs that the italy plant will match the same as the mexico plant...., parts have no difference....
Why make parts in mexico: closer localization, cheaper laber, but the largest effect, cheaper factory/foundary.
I know that specifically that their calipers are still made in Italy, I have never heard of any other factory outside of Russo italy (i think ?)


I couldn't agree more. Made in Mex means absolutely nothing as the specs and the design are the same. I would still go Brembo...


----------



## andyztoy (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Zimmermann VS. Brembo (belizeanguy)*

thx guys going with brembo


----------

